# LS 100 Videobeleuchtung PROBLEM mit 3080 PNY



## Adamska88 (20. November 2020)

Grüße,

ich erhielt heute endlich meine 3080 PNY Revel und iCue Nexus.

Soweit so schön alles angeschlossen alles eingerichtet nur Ruckler  im Ton und der gesamten Corsair beleuchtung.
Nach etlichen neu Installation von Nvidia und Corsair viel mir auf, der Fehler ist sofort da wenn ich mit irgendeinem Profil auf *Videobeleuchtung *des LS100 gehe.
Habe das LS100+Expansion an meinem Widescreen.

Dazu kommt Montag das LS100 1.4m für unter den Tisch.

Ist das Problem bekannt bzw. gibt es denn Lösungsansätze?

Ich für meinen Teil habe das LS100 nur aufgrund der Videobeleuchtung.....

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------

